# Monochrome



## zombiesniper (Jul 14, 2018)

Monochrome by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 14, 2018)

What a super cute little fellow, well spotted and nicely taken image.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 14, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 14, 2018)

Nice shot. same fields as they were in last year?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2018)

Deer in wheat! Nice shot!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 14, 2018)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shot. same fields as they were in last year?



Just off of 7.



Derrel said:


> Deer in wheat! Nice shot!


Thank you.


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 14, 2018)

Nominated for POTM.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 14, 2018)

Thank you ver much.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 14, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 14, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 14, 2018)

Nice shot....


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 14, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 14, 2018)

I like the way the colors carry throughout. Nice one!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 14, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## HavToNo (Jul 14, 2018)

Fantastic shot Trevor.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 14, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 15, 2018)

HavToNo said:


> Fantastic shot Trevor.


Thank you.



Peeb said:


> Nice!


Thank you.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 15, 2018)

golden. lovely


----------



## bulldurham (Jul 15, 2018)

It is the sole reason so many deer make it to adulthood....they overcome and adapt to their environs.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 15, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> golden. lovely


Thank you.



bulldurham said:


> It is the sole reason so many deer make it to adulthood....they overcome and adapt to their environs.



The only reason I noticed this one was because it was running in circles having a blast.


----------

